# Tibie Island camping



## hhbgl (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone ever camp there or is there any campgrounds on Tibie Island?


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2011)

One small one.  It is tight.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 11, 2011)

It is called Riversend Campground. It's not too bad, plenty of shade, pool and short walk to the river.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

If you plan to go out in a small boat while you're there,be warned: Coastal Georgia's got some rip-roarin' tides!


----------



## campinnurse (Jan 11, 2011)

Skidaway Island State Park is close.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 11, 2011)

Tybee has a campground on the left as you    onto the island. It has smaller sites , but a nice little campground. you will be close to your " neighbor " but is a nice location and you can get to everything easy.  You  will need to make reservations.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 12, 2011)

hhbgl,
I see that you live up in the northwest part of Georgia.  

Save your money and go to some other campground area instead of going to Tybee Island.  I drove down there last week with my ladyfriend from Texas and was very disappointed with what I saw.  There was not any real beauty but it did have plenty of coons, possums and house cats that had committed suicide along the streets.  This time of the year, there are very few people stirring about there and finding a decent restaurant was difficult.      Even a last resort restaurant we found turned out to be very mediocre and it was very over-priced.  It was about 25 years ago when I last visited Tybee Island and based on this last visit, it will probably be another 25 years before I return again.

Now if you are trying to evade the law, then by all means go on down because it would be a great place to go camping in that one little campground on the left and forget about the posse that was looking for you.  Nobody would find you for at least 30-40 years or so.


----------



## RangerXanatos (Jan 12, 2011)

campinnurse said:


> Skidaway Island State Park is close.



I stayed there during Halloween.  Nice little park.  During the day, sand flies were biting us, but at night, I was able to sleep in my hammock without a bother.  We went to Tybee Island one of the days we were down there.  It was NOT impressive at all.


----------



## RangerXanatos (Jan 12, 2011)

And if you go, be sure to check out Fort Pulaski National Monument.  It's only a few dollars to get in, and the ticket is good for a whole week.  You won't regret it.  I'd take the 4-5 hour drive one way just to go back to it!


----------



## clairol (Jan 13, 2011)

unless you just have your heart set on Tybee, like others- I would suggest going somewhere else.  If you want to be near downtown Sav. there is a campground on the Carolina side of the river that is close.  Ft McAllister State Park in Richmond Hill is south, but still close to Savannah also.


----------



## hhbgl (Jan 16, 2011)

I was told there is one in Tybee that is operated by the actual city of Tybee that is nice. Is this the same one y'all are speaking of?


----------



## G20 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've camped on Little Tybee Island.  Actually, it's bigger than "big" Tybee.  Hired a charter captain to haul us out there.  Camped on the south end of the island, and our campsite was raided by very brave raccoons that had virtually no fear of us.  It took direct hits from rocks and sticks to make them leave.

If I ever go there again, I'll go to the north end.  I think it would be much prettier.  That's where the sea kayakers go, I think.  I'm still thinking of paddling my canoe downriver to the island, but it's a long way, and there are the tides and bull sharks to deal with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

hhbgl said:


> I was told there is one in Tybee that is operated by the actual city of Tybee that is nice. Is this the same one y'all are speaking of?


 
Yes it is. Don't bother. Go to Ft. McAllister. It's much much nicer.


----------



## GMORE (Jan 20, 2011)

I would also point you toward Fort McAllister.  Nice park with pier, boat ramp, hiking trails, playground for the kids, and enough elbow room.  The Fort is also worth a visit.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Mar 30, 2011)

The campground on Tybee is in an urban neighborhood setting, with some camp-sites along the street. If you're looking for state park type of camping, this ain't it. The campground is owned by the City of Tybee Island. If you're looking for a good central location with good access to the beach and to Savannah, this is a good place to stay. There is a couple of nice bicycle trails on Tybee and the causway, and you're only about two blocks from the light-house. 

If you go there, eat at AJ's Dockside on the southwest side of the island and I like the Oyster House on Wilmington Island (turn left at the first light heading back to the mainland, it's about a mile down the road).


----------



## walters (Apr 5, 2011)

*tybbee*

I liked skidawau island st pm a lot more room on sites than tybee 
I like charleston a lot better than savannah
beaches are a lot more beautifult


----------

